# You'll never look at the Batman symbol the same way again



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Holy Jesus on iceskates! It's even got the Batman & Robin style nipples!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

But can that be done with other variations of the Bat symbol?

I've seen other variations that don't have that--so who knows--maybe it was on purpose.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

No boobs on this bat signal. About the last one I ever saw. 








There were these tho.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> <snip> There were these tho.


Ohhh, Julie Newmar did stir young men, didn't she? However that picture of her is about fifty years old; life goes by so fast! However it apparently hasn't been too bad for her; at 82 years old she is active on Twitter with a photo that makes her look pretty good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> No boobs on this bat signal.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Ohhh, Julie Newmar did stir young men, didn't she? However that picture of her is about fifty years old; life goes by so fast! However it apparently hasn't been too bad for her; at 82 years old she is active on Twitter with a photo that makes her look pretty good!


The age of the pic and the person in it doesn't matter.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

50 extra points if you put in the effort to do this in MSPaint


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh yes, I will. I always think of it as one of these. 










Then I think of the robbing, I mean Robin.


----------

